# looking for a Chevrolet points distributor



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I'm looking for a points distributor in working condition for a 60s or early 70s Chevy 350 motor. Message me if you have one you don't need.


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

LastOutlaw said:


> I'm looking for a points distributor in working condition for a 60s or early 70s Chevy 350 motor. Message me if you have one you don't need.


I probably have a half dozen of 'em (from 283's and 307's)... but WHY? 
Because of an EMP possibility?

Just convert a standard HEI to have the module mounted on the outside of it instead (so it can be changed easily) and it's a lot better deal. HEI dizzy are so common anymore, you can just toss an extra one wrapped in foil behind the seat! 

If it's zapped... What are your plans to get the alternator charging again?


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

I have one in an old microwave among other items.
Also, I am looking for parts to put my old classics back to their original state. I have a Pontiac distributor already for my GTO. I would like one for my K5.

Not to get too far off topic but here is a Faraday suit in use.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

If you are planning on point ignition for reliability there is a reason they all got swapped out to HEI, point ignition destroys suppression core plug wires in short order, requires tiny spark plug gaps, requires exact voltage to keep from burning points, decent condensers are hard to find. 
But if you want a headache, any Chevrolet automotive V8 distributor will work except for tall deck truck 366-427-454. 
Wire core plug wires are available from standard ignition to relieve the plug wire issue.
personally I doubt that a GM HEI distributor would be effected by an emp.


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...10232&keyword=points+distributor+chevy&crdt=0

http://www.jcwhitney.com/jcwhitney/...&filterid=d50294y1970g2&sku=point+distributor

http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/cb/full.aspx?Page=167


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

Tirediron said:


> ...personally I doubt that a GM HEI distributor would be effected by an emp.


Kind of what I was thinking. I have seen them nearly melted away from a vehicle/engine fire, and after a cap & rotor change - - - still worked!!

Taylor Spiro-Pro wires are the only suppression wires that will work with points.


----------



## Tirediron (Jul 12, 2010)

they will take a huge voltage spike, as in full field alternator @ 1500 engine rpm and a helpful bystander disconnects the booster cables.
I have also boosted hei engines with my 400Amp welder (about 32 volt)


----------



## LastOutlaw (Jun 1, 2013)

readytogo said:


> http://www.ebay.com/sch/i.html?_nkw...10232&keyword=points+distributor+chevy&crdt=0
> 
> http://www.jcwhitney.com/jcwhitney/...&filterid=d50294y1970g2&sku=point+distributor
> 
> http://www.lmctruck.com/icatalog/cb/full.aspx?Page=167


Thank you Readytogo.... appreciate the assistance


----------



## readytogo (Apr 6, 2013)

LastOutlaw said:


> Thank you Readytogo.... appreciate the assistance


Any time, been wanting to do the same for a long time now just waiting to get some money together to get me an old p/u getting tired of sensors and computers


----------



## LincTex (Apr 1, 2011)

I'm surprised at how low the prices are. 
Accel dual point units selling on ebay for $19...


----------

